# Es hat / sind 30 Grad



## stanley

I recently had a discussion with a friend of mine. We were talking about the weather and I said. " Es hat 30 Grad" But he told me that I was wrong because in his eyes the correct way to say it is. "Es sind 30 Grad".


Thanks in advance


----------



## spanien

Ich würde sagen: Es ist 30 Grad oder wir haben heute 30°.


----------



## stanley

So either one is correct?


----------



## Kajjo

Hochsprachlich ist "_Es hat 30 Grad._" schlichtweg falsch. Für mich klingt das ganz grausam. Ich glaube aber, daß manche österreichischen Dialekte dies vielleicht verwenden.

_"Es ist 30 Grad warm." _kann umgangssprachlich verkürzt werden zu _"Es ist 30 Grad."_, aber auch das klingt nicht schön und schon gar nicht gebildet. Das _"warm"_ sollte man daher nicht weglassen!

Richtig ist:

_Wir haben 30 Grad. <preferred>
Es ist 30 Grad warm.
_
Kajjo


----------



## stanley

But "Es hat 30 Grad" is used especially in southern Germany.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine weitere mögliche Form ist:

Es herrschen 30 Grad.


----------



## shallicompare

Hutschi said:


> Eine weitere mögliche Form ist:
> 
> Es herrschen 30 Grad.


 

Ganz schön heiß...

beu uns in Niedersachsen gibt es alles mögliche, aber _haben_ tut es 30° nicht. Es _sind_ heute wieder _30 °_, es _ist_ _30° warm_. 
Die Leute im Süden sehen das aber anders, und da hat es halt schon mal 30°.
Alles nicht so einfach. Hochdeutsch, also Hannover und Umgebung sprechen sich für die ersten beiden Versionen aus. (Oder?)
Yvonne. 
PS. dann stell doch den Ventilator an...


----------



## Kajjo

stanley said:


> But "Es hat 30 Grad" is used especially in southern Germany.


Stanley, so asked a question. We provided a clear answer. If you know it better, why do you asked in the first place? Are you disappointed that we did not give the answer you desired?

It might be possible that some Southern dialects actually use "Es hat 30 Grad.", but that does not make it acceptable standard German, but only acceptable _inside the dialect rules_.

Kajjo


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> Hochsprachlich ist "_Es hat 30 Grad._" schlichtweg falsch. Für mich klingt das ganz grausam. Ich glaube aber, daß manche österreichischen Dialekte dies vielleicht verwenden.
> 
> _"Es ist 30 Grad warm." _kann umgangssprachlich verkürzt werden zu _"Es ist 30 Grad."_, aber auch das klingt nicht schön und schon gar nicht gebildet. Das _"warm"_ sollte man daher nicht weglassen!
> 
> Richtig ist:
> 
> _Wir haben 30 Grad. <preferred>_
> _Es ist 30 Grad warm._
> 
> Kajjo



Wenn die Temperatur nun bei 5 Grad C liegt und  diese nicht unbedingt als warm bezeichnet werden kann (alles ist natürlich relativ), sagt man dann trotzdem "es ist 5 Grad warm" oder "...5 Grad kalt"?

Wenn der Wetterbericht vermeldet: "Zum Mittag werden es heute hoechstens 5 Grad", dann *sind *mittags 5 Grad; und die *haben* wir dann (auf dem Thermometer).

Wenn im Süden immer mehr Leute sagen, "es *hat* 5 Grad", dann wird auch der Duden diese Ausdrucksweise irgendwann adoptieren. So war das bisher immer: von unzulässig über akzeptiert zu völlig korrekt. "Schlichtweg falsch" klingt immer sehr ultimativ und ist bestenfalls stichtagsbezogen.


----------



## Henryk

Klick mich. 

Auszug:



> Lieber Herr Sick, mein Sohn (7) hat in einer Schulaufgabe folgenden Satz gebildet: "Es ist Glatteis wegen des Winterwetters." Gegen diesen Satz ist meines Erachtens nichts einzuwenden. Nun hat aber seine Lehrerin das "ist" durchgestrichen und in Rot ein "hat" darübergeschrieben und das Ganze als Fehler markiert.


----------



## stanley

Kajjo said:


> Stanley, so asked a question. We provided a clear answer. If you know it better, why do you asked in the first place? Are you disappointed that we did not give the answer you desired?
> 
> It might be possible that some Southern dialects actually use "Es hat 30 Grad.", but that does not make it acceptable standard German, but only acceptable _inside the dialect rules_.
> 
> Kajjo


I didn't say that. But still, you can't say that only the German they speak in Niedersachsen is correct. 
Same thing with.:" Ich hab da gesessen" which is said in northern Germany and "Ich bin da gesessen" which is said in southern Germany. The students in Bavarian schools actually learn to say "Ich bin da gesessen".


----------



## Kajjo

stanley said:


> I didn't say that. But still, you can't say that only the German they speak in Niedersachsen is correct.


You are right. But: There is a clearly defined _Hochdeutsch_. If a phrase is annotated <norddt.> than it is at best regional in Northern Germany, in the worst case it is dialect. Anyway, it is not accepted in the whole of Germany and should be avoided in school and general documents. The same applies to the label <süddt.>: Such terms or usages are regional in South Germany or parth of Southern dialects but are not part of standard German. It's that easy! This is not intended to rate things as better or worse, but measured against the standard those are either correct or wrong. This can even decide about a mark in an examination.

I will teach standard German as understood and accepted in all schools, by all teachers, in all countries -- and in all German regions. When terms are regional, I will state so and recommend an alternative that holds up in standard German.

@Henryk: Danke für den Zweibelfisch-Artikel, der exakt meinen ersten Kommentar "Es ist ... warm" untermauert. Hier muß einfach ein Adjektiv ergänzt werden, alles andere ist bestenfalls umgangssprachliche Verkürzung, aber kein korrekter deutscher Schulsatz. Super!

Kajjo


----------



## gabrigabri

Ist "es gibt 30°" falsch?


----------



## Kajjo

gabrigabri said:


> Ist "es gibt 30°" falsch?


Ja, es ist falsch. 

Und gleich noch eine Rechtschreibregel:

30° (Neigungswinkel)
30 °C oder 30 Grad [Celsius] (Temperatur)

Man beachte das Leerzeichen vor °C und das fehlende Leerzeichen vor Gradangaben der Neigung.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> It's that easy! This is not intended to rate things as better or worse, but measured against the standard those are either correct or wrong. This can even decide about a mark in an examination.
> 
> I will teach standard German as understood and accepted in all schools, by all teachers, in all countries -- and in all German regions. When terms are regional, I will state so and recommend an alternative that holds up in standard German.



It is not as easy as that because there are different standards (and I do not want to go into the discussion about the difference between a standard and a regional dialect again) and consequently different things might count as right or wrong in different countries (and in this respect German German is not Higher than Austrian or any other standard variety).

Even though it is not mentioned in the Österreichische Wörterbuch, I assume (backed by Google sample searches) Austrian Standard German prefers the _es hat_ to the _es war/waren_ construction (even both sound slightly casual to me). This means that in Austrian institutions the latter would be marked as wrong, probably with a comment like _Bundesdeutsch_ added.


----------



## stanley

Acrolect said:


> It is not as easy as that because there are different standards (and I do not want to go into the discussion about the difference between a standard and a regional dialect again) and consequently different things might count as right or wrong in different countries (and in this respect German German is not Higher than Austrian or any other standard variety).
> 
> Even though it is not mentioned in the Österreichische Wörterbuch, I assume (backed by Google sample searches) Austrian Standard German prefers the _es hat_ to the _es war/waren_ construction (even both sound slightly casual to me). This means that in Austrian institutions the latter would be marked as wrong, probably with a comment like _Bundesdeutsch_ added.


Seriously? I guess that's why many people in South Germany say it. 
Same thing with "Kasse". In Austria "Kasse" would probably be marked wrong and they would probably only accept "Kassa".


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> It is not as easy as that because there are different standards (and I do not want to go into the discussion about the difference between a standard and a regional dialect again)


If you do not want to go there, then don't step into that direction. Should be easy. We have severely different opinions about some distinguished dialects being alternative standards and I surely do not want to argue about that again.

I will continue to recommend the German standard of Germany. Most teachers of German-for-foreigners use this to teach and mark.

Kajjo


----------



## redscar

Acrolect said:


> It is not as easy as that because there are different standards (and I do not want to go into the discussion about the difference between a standard and a regional dialect again) and consequently different things might count as right or wrong in different countries (and in this respect German German is not Higher than Austrian or any other standard variety).
> 
> Even though it is not mentioned in the Österreichische Wörterbuch, I assume (backed by Google sample searches) Austrian Standard German prefers the _es hat_ to the _es war/waren_ construction (even both sound slightly casual to me). This means that in Austrian institutions the latter would be marked as wrong, probably with a comment like _Bundesdeutsch_ added.



Actually, it is that easy. Es hat 5 Grad is wrong. Plain and simple. You will not find it in any dictionary. In Switzerland, they use it for all purposes. e.g  "es hat kein Brot mehr" instead of "es gibt kein Brot mehr". Are you going to argue that "es hat" instead of "es gibt" is also correct? this is plain dialect and is not standard German. In Siegen they say  "Es schickt" instead of "es reicht", are you also going to infer this to be standard German?

Let us not teach foreigners Dialect


----------



## berndf

redscar said:


> Actually, it is that easy. Es hat 5 Grad is wrong. Plain and simple. You will not find it in any dictionary. In Switzerland, they use it for all purposes. e.g  "es hat kein Brot mehr" instead of "es gibt kein Brot mehr". Are you going to argue that "es hat" instead of "es gibt" is also correct? this is plain dialect and is not standard German. In Siegen they say  "Es schickt" instead of "es reicht", are you also going to infer this to be standard German?
> 
> Let us not teach foreigners Dialect


"Es hat 30 Grad" is Southern standard; it is not dialect. German, like many other languages, has regional variations within the standard. In the North they say _er hat gestanden,_ in the South _er ist gestanden_, in the North they say_ Mathema*tik*_ and in the South_ Mathe*ma*tik _and many more small differences. This is like in English where Americans say _he has gotten home_ and Brits say _he has got home_.

And all of this is perfectly Ok.


----------



## Hutschi

May be the discussion did not have enough context.

In the dialogue:

I just remembered the case:

"Wieviel Grad hat das Wasser?"
"Es hat 30 Grad" is correct as well in the south as in the north.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> May be the discussion did not have enough context.
> 
> In the dialogue:
> 
> I just remembered the case:
> 
> "Wieviel Grad hat das Wasser?"
> "Es hat 30 Grad" is correct as well in the south as in the north.


Good point.


----------



## redscar

berndf said:


> "Es hat 30 Grad" is Southern standard; it is not dialect. German, like many other languages, has regional variations within the standard. In the North they say _er hat gestanden,_ in the South _er ist gestanden_, in the North they say_ Mathema*tik*_ and in the South_ Mathe*ma*tik _and many more small differences. This is like in English where Americans say _he has gotten home_ and Brits say _he has got home_.
> 
> And all of this is perfectly Ok.


Hmm after. Alittle research about this, I have to say you are absolutely right. I learned something new.   Thank you!


----------



## berndf

redscar said:


> Hmm after. Alittle research about this, I have to say you are absolutely right. I learned something new.   Thank you!


You are welcome.


----------



## WorldCup2014

Es tut mir leid, dass ich einen derart alten Beitrag aus den Tiefen fische. Jedoch hoffe ich, dass ich anderen Menschen etwas beibringen kann, da ich hier etwas gelesen habe, was ich so nicht unterstütze. 



berndf said:


> In the North they say _er hat gestanden,_ in the South _er ist gestanden_



Das ist nicht vollständig richtig. Es ist noch ein bisschen komplizierter.
Tatsächlich haben sich Abweichungen vom Standard in die Dialekte geschlichen, das macht aber einen Dialekt aus. 
Korrekt ist, dass 'gestanden' kein Verb der Bewegung ist, 'gegangen' jedoch schon.
Verben der Bewegung sind fest mit 'sein' verbunden, alle anderen bildet man mit 'haben'.

Richtig ist also: 'Er hat gestanden' und 'Er ist gegangen'
Falsch ist: 'Er ist gestanden' und 'Er hat gegangen'

Weitere Beispiele:
"Ich bin gefahren und habe dabei auf meinem Autositz gesessen."
"Anna hat nur rumgestanden, alle anderen sind wie die Wilden gelaufen."
"Wir sind lange gefolgen und haben noch länger auf der Landebahn gestanden."

Prinzip klar? 

Sicher, Dialekte ermöglichen auch andere Sätze und hebeln viele Gesetze aus. Aber deshalb heißen diese auch Dialekte. 
Wer die deutsche Sprache lernen möchte, sollte das Hochdeutsch ansteuern. Und das hat klare Regeln. Ordnung muss sein!


----------



## Glockenblume

Kajjo said:


> Hochsprachlich ist "_Es hat 30 Grad._" schlichtweg falsch. Für mich klingt das ganz grausam. Ich glaube aber, daß manche österreichischen Dialekte dies vielleicht verwenden.



Ist das nicht eher allemanisch?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Aber ich weiß, dass dortzulande statt _"es gibt..." "es hat..."_ gesagt wird. 

Im Fränkischen ist das nicht gebräuchlich - und meines Erachtens im Bairischen auch nicht (aber bei letzterem bin ich mir nicht sicher).


----------



## berndf

WorldCup2014 said:


> Richtig ist also: 'Er hat gestanden' und 'Er ist gegangen'
> Falsch ist: 'Er ist gestanden' und 'Er hat gegangen'
> 
> *Verben der Bewegung sind fest mit 'sein' verbunden, alle anderen bildet man mit 'haben'.*


Bloßes Behaupten einer solchen Regel reicht leider nicht.

Es geht hier nicht um Dialekte, sonden um regional unterschiedliches empfinden, was standardsprachlich richtig ist und was nicht. Diese Regel wird in der Absolutheit nur im nördliches Standarddeutsch (geographisch grob umrissen als die Teile des heutigen deutschen Sprachraumes, der ehemals zum Nordeutschen Bund gehörte) akzeptiert mit einer gewissen Unschärfe um den Main herum.

Der Duden bemerkt dazu: "Perfektbildung mit »hat«; süddeutsch, österreichisch, schweizerisch: ist" und diese Beschreibung halte ich für korrekt.


----------



## WorldCup2014

> Durch bloßes behaupten wird das nicht richtig.





> Der Duden bemerkt dazu: "Perfektbildung mit »hat«; süddeutsch,  österreichisch, schweizerisch: ist" und diese Beschreibung halte ich für  korrekt.



Ich halte diese Beschreibung auch für korrekt, dann sie widerspricht mir nicht.
Süddeutsch  wird extra genannt, da die deutsche Sprache in Süddeutschland fast  vollständig aus Dialekten besteht. Der Duden erwähnt gerne regional  anerkannte Schreibweisen. 
Es ist richtig, dass in Süddeutschland einige Regeln abgeändert anerkannt sind.
Geht man jedoch von allgemeingültigem Deutsch aus, spricht man klar von Hochdeutsch. Das, was an Schulen gelehrt wird.
Und dort gibt es die von mir aufgeführte Regel.

Letzte Woche sprach ich mit einer Freundin, die Sprachen über alles liebt und ihre Liebe zum Beruf machte. 
Sie lehrt an Gymnasien Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch und Russisch.
Und da thematisierten wir die typischen Fehler, die passieren, wenn Dialektbausteine für allgemeingültig gehalten werden.
Ich denke schon, dass man diese Frau als Expertin betrachten kann. Meine Worte decken sich mit ihrem Wissen. 

Mir persönlich ist es nicht wichtig, ob man meine Ausführungen anerkennt. Ich wollte dieses Wissen lediglich anmerken.
Es ist nicht mein Ziel, deine Kompetenzen anzuzweifeln. Jedoch ist es nicht schlecht, wenn man auf Anmerkungen eingeht, anstatt sie in einem "kalten Ton" abzulehnen.
Ich hoffe, dass du mir nicht böse bist, denn ich wollte eigentlich nur helfen.


----------



## berndf

WorldCup2014 said:


> Ich hoffe, dass du mir nicht böse bist, denn ich wollte eigentlich nur helfen.


Nein, ich bin nicht böse und wenn ich Dich beleidigt haben sollte, so täte mir das leid. Wie Du siehst, hatte ich meinen Beitrag gegenüber der Fassung, der Du zitiert hast etwas modifiziert. Es geht darum, dass Regeln begründet werden sollten und nicht einfach aus dem eigenen Sprachempfinden behauptet werden können.

Es gibt tatsächlich ein beobachtbares Nord-Süd-Schisma des Standarddeutschen (Du sagtest "Hochdeutsch", was zwar populär verbreitet, in linguistischer Terminologie aber nicht ganz richtig ist), das nicht auf Dialekte zurückgeht, sondern auf historisch unterschiedliche Normungen. Für den hochdeutschen (im Gegensatz zu Niederdeutsch) Dialektbereich gab es bis Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts zwei konkurrierende Normungen, eine vornehmlich auf mitteldeutschen und eine vornehmlich auf oberdeutschen Dialekten basierend, die erst seit dem späten 18. Jahrhundert zusammengewachsen sind, wobei die mitteldeutsche Normierung das Übergewicht hat (seit ihrer Einführung in Schulen der habsburgischen Lande unter Maria Theresia). Ganz ist dieser Prozess immer noch nicht abgeschlossen und die verbleibenden Unterschiede kann man m.E. nur als Variationen *innerhalb* des Standards vernünftig beschreiben. Dazu kommen dann noch nationale Besonderheiten (Deutschland – Österreich – Schweiz), aber das ist noch einmal ein anderes Thema.


----------



## herrentorte

Kajjo said:


> Such terms or usages are regional in South Germany or parth of Southern dialects but are not part of standard German. It's that easy!
> Kajjo





redscar said:


> Actually, it is that easy. Es hat 5 Grad is wrong. Plain and simple.



Calling the task of defining what qualifies as "standard" German "plain and simple" should already be a red flag as said task clearly is anything but.




WorldCup2014 said:


> Das ist nicht vollständig richtig. Es ist noch ein bisschen komplizierter.
> Tatsächlich haben sich Abweichungen vom Standard in die Dialekte geschlichen, das macht aber einen Dialekt aus.
> Korrekt ist, dass 'gestanden' kein Verb der Bewegung ist, 'gegangen' jedoch schon.
> Verben der Bewegung sind fest mit 'sein' verbunden, alle anderen bildet man mit 'haben'.
> 
> Richtig ist also: 'Er hat gestanden' und 'Er ist gegangen'
> Falsch ist: 'Er ist gestanden' und 'Er hat gegangen'



Also deklarieren wir erst Regeln und sehen dann zu, dass die Sprache sich an diese Regeln hält? Sollte es nicht eher umgekehrt sein? Sollten sich nicht eher die ausformulierten Regeln nach der tatsächlich gesprochenen Sprache richten?

Ansonsten alles, was berndf geschrieben hat!


----------



## Hutschi

Welche Temperatur hat das Zimmer? Es hat 20 Grad Celsius.
Das ist auch in Deutschland standardsprachlich. Die Version ohne Kontext dagegen nicht.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

What about for ambient temperature? What are your thoughts on *Es liegt bei 30°C*?


----------



## Frieder

You would have to define _Es _first.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Well, I guess I used "es" because of the discussion about es ist vs. Es sind vs. Es hat above. I think I'd normally say "Die Temperatur liegt bei 30°C".


----------



## elroy

djweaverbeaver said:


> I think I'd normally say "Die Temperatur liegt bei 30°C".


 "Normally"?   That sounds super stuffy.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, "normally" refers to a non-exact (for example estimated) value.

A: Wie hoch ist die Temperatur?
B: Sie liegt bei  30°C.

(I think, it means something between 27 and 33°C)

(edit)


> Frieder: You would have to define _Es _first.


I thought about what "es" could be.
You need a neuter word connected to the sentence. I found, for example:

A: Wie hoch liegt das Maximum der Temperatur?
B: Es liegt bei  30°C.


----------



## kleine Füchsin

Hallo zusammen,

im Buch "Berliner Platz" habe ich auch die Phrase "Es hat minus drei Grad Celsius" gefunden. Und da ist kein Kontext vorhanden. Nur das Foto mit dem Schnee. Das kann nicht sein, dass es einen Fehler im Buch gibt!


----------



## Hutschi

Die Auskunft ist zu vage.
1. Gibt es etwas, was "es" definiert? Im Bild?
2. Woher stammt der Autor? (Regional gibt es Unterschiede. Es kann völlig korrekt sein für "Es sind minus zehn Grad Celsius.")


----------



## Alemanita

Berliner Platz ist ein Lehrbuch für die deutsche Sprache.
Berliner Platz 1 NEU: Lehr- und Arbeitsbuch mit 2 Audios zum Arbeitsbuchteil | Klett Sprachen


----------



## Alemanita

Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben: In der Schweiz sagt man durchaus "es hat" für Temperaturangaben. Also kann die Unterschrift: "Es hat drei Grad" unter einem Foto mit Schnee durchaus einen Sinn ergeben. "Es ist kalt, es hat zehn Grad minus; es ist heiß, es hat 35 Grad".


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> In der Schweiz sagt man durchaus "es hat" für Temperaturangaben.


In Süd-Westdeutschland auch.

z.B. 
Wetterbericht Bodensee. _Wie viel Grad hat es_ gerade am Bodensee?


----------



## kleine Füchsin

Alemanita said:


> Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben: In der Schweiz sagt man durchaus "es hat" für Temperaturangaben. Also kann die Unterschrift: "Es hat drei Grad" unter einem Foto mit Schnee durchaus einen Sinn ergeben. "Es ist kalt, es hat zehn Grad minus; es ist heiß, es hat 35 Grad".


Alles klar. Komisch, dass solche regionalen Ausdrücke in einem Lehrbuch für Anfänger zu finden sind.


----------



## JClaudeK

kleine Füchsin said:


> Komisch, dass solche regionalen Ausdrücke in einem Lehrbuch für Anfänger zu finden sind.


So regional scheint das gar nicht zu sein. Ich habe dafür eine stattliche Anzahl von Belegen gefunden:

Von Oktober bis Januar fallen die Tagestemperaturen von 7 auf 2 Grad, nachts _hat es um die -3 Grad_.
 Winter weltweit:Am kältesten Ort der Welt _hat es fast minus 70 Grad_
 In unserer Wohnung _hat es gerade mal 18 Grad_, wir frieren die ganze Zeit»
 Advent, Advent ... und auf Mallorca _hat es fast 20 Grad_!
............

Siehe auch:
Wie viel Grad ist/sind es?


----------



## berndf

Nach meinem (nördlichen) Sprachgefühl ist es ein Unterschied, ob du absolut sagst _Es hat xxx Grad _oder ob, wie in deinen Beispielen, im Vorfeld eine Orts- oder Zeit- oder Umstandsadverbiale steht. Diese Beispiele halte ich alle auch außerhalb des SW für idiomatisch, _Es hat xxx Grad _aber nicht. Warum kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Diese Beispiele [mit im Vorfeld eine Orts- oder Zeit- oder Umstandsadverbiale]  halte ich alle auch außerhalb des SW für idiomatisch



Und wie ist es mit der Frage "Wie viel Grad hat es (heute/ bei euch/ .....) ?" - Für mich kommt dabei nur "hat" in Frage.

Häufiger fragt man wahrscheinlich "Wie viel Grad habt ihr (gerade/ heute .....)."


----------



## berndf

Das ist für mich ein Grenzfall. Ganz eindeutig passt _haben_ für mich nur, wenn die Adverbiale im Vorfeld steht. Ich kann mir aber keinen Fall vorstellen, wo für mich _sein_ unidiomatisch wäre. Für mich geht es immer nur darum, ob _haben_ *auch* möglich ist.

Das ist dann wohl der regionale Unterschied.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich kommt dabei nur "hat" in Frage.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
_Ich persönlich_ würde die Frage mit "hat" stellen, aber "Wie viel Grad sind heute?" ist natürlich auch für mich  richtig.


----------



## Gernot Back

kleine Füchsin said:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Buch "Berliner Platz" habe ich auch die Phrase "Es hat minus drei Grad Celsius" gefunden. Und da ist kein Kontext vorhanden. Nur das Foto mit dem Schnee. Das kann nicht sein, dass es einen Fehler im Buch gibt!


In welchem Band, in welcher Lektion und auf welcher Seite von Berliner Platz hast du diesen Satz gefunden? Ich habe hier alle drei Bände von „Berliner Platz“ stehen (vielleicht nicht die neueste Ausgabe), würde es gerne überprüfen.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Internet ist folgende Version: http://plato.acadiau.ca/courses/germ/shared/BPN1Tafelbilder/BP-1-neu-2012, Tafelbilder/PDF/BPN-A1_Kursbuch_Kap12.pdf
Kapitel 12, Seite 139, das ist Seite 6 des PDF-Files.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Kapitel 12, Seite 139.


Danke, ich habe es in meinem „Berliner Platz“ (Band 1) nun auch auf dieser Seite gefunden. Es ist mir nie aufgefallen, wahrscheinlich weil es ganz übliches Süd- und Schweizerdeutsch ist. Hier in Köln würde man „Es hat x° Celsius“ eher nicht sagen, bereits in Südhessen, wo ich längere Zeit gewohnt habe, im angrenzenden Franken und der (Kur-)Pfalz kommt es aber schon öfter vor.


----------



## Wortklauber

Der Klett-Verlag (der den „Berliner Platz" herstellt) kommt ja aus Stuttgart. In diesem Teil des deutschen Sprachgebiets ist „Es hat x° Celsius“ so normal, dass die Autoren des Deutschbuchs noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht haben, dass eines Tages in einem Forum jemand 'mal nachhakt ;-)


----------

